# GROUP A - GIK Acoustics $600 Shopping Spree Giveaway Qualification Thread - GROUP A



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*GROUP A - GIK Acoustics $600 Shopping Spree Giveaway Qualification Thread - GROUP A*

THIS THREAD is the qualification thread for *Group A* ONLY!

ONLY members who were registered as of April 30, 2011 *AND* had a minimum of twenty-five (25) posts as of September 30, 2011 *AND* have at least 25 new posts during the qualification period. 

THIS THREAD is the qualification thread for *Group A* ONLY!

DO NOT post here UNTIL you have ACTUALLY qualified!

For full details of the giveaway or to discuss the giveaway... *click here*!


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm qualified to enter. I like the idea of using my B&W photos to have custom diffusers made, but I will need help choosing the correct product for my needs.


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Qualified! Thanks again GIK and HTS and good luck to everyone.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

I haven't counted my posts yet (and the words in each one make sure they make the minimum), but I'm pretty sure that I've cleared 25 posts during the qualification period, at this point, so I should be qualified to enter by now.

If not, my apologies, but I'm sure I will be within a day or two. 

But I was definitely registered as of April 30, 2011, AND definitely had a minimum of twenty-five (25) posts as of September 30, 2011, AND I'm pretty sure I have at least 25 new posts during the qualification period, so here's my qualification post. :T


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm in!! Good luck to all and thanks to GIK and HTS for another sweet prize draw.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I am qualified! thanks and good luck to everyone


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I've qualified: please enter me into the drawing.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm qualified now, and couldn't resist this one. Thanks for yet another great contest, Sonnie and GIK.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: GROUP B - GIK Acoustics $600 Shopping Spree Giveaway Qualification Thread - GROUP B*

I am qualified and would like to be entered in the drawing, thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm qualified. I would love to win!


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm qualified and would like to be entered.

Thank you Sonnie, GIK Acoustics and everyone at the Home Theater Shack for another tremendous giveaway.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm qualified and would like to be entered. Thanks for the great giveaway opportunities!


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I believe I am qualified and would like to be entered. If I haven't met the qualifications, I apologize


----------



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

Qualified....thanks for the reminder today!!


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

I am qualified and wish to be entered. I've been wanting to install another set of absorption panels in my room along with bass traps, but I can't convince the wife it's a "good investment of our money." Winning this giveaway would really help me out, as I could finally complete my listening room. Thanks for this give away opportunity, and also to all the mods here at HT Shack!


----------



## Muser (Apr 16, 2011)

I am qualified, and thanks for the opportunity.
Larry


----------



## vettett15 (Jul 1, 2009)

i'm qualified and would like to enter the contest.


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm qualified - please neter me in the contest.

I would most likely choose the Room Kit #2 (for about an additional $100). I would of course consult with GIK prior to any purchase and let then guide me in the most effective means to treat my HT.

Thank you.


----------



## Highside (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm qualified and I hope I finally win something.:help:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The winner of Group A is....

*sub_crazy*

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Congrats Mike - enjoy the spending spree!! :spend:


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Nice prize...


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Thank you so much:hail:

This will really help and be put to good use.

Thanks again Sonnie, GIK Acoustics and the entire HTS crew, I really appreciate it.


----------

